# Perte télécommande tactile



## JoKer (20 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Après deux semaines de bon fonctionnement la télécommande tactile de mon Apple TV 2015 ne fonctionne plus. 
Rechargée pendant 24 heures, aucun changement. 
J'ai pu tester avec une ancienne télécommande (en infrarouge) et ça fonctionne très bien. 
L'Apple TV reconnaît aussi d'autres appareils Bluetooth, donc pas de problème de ce côté. 

Il y a-t-il une façon de redémarrer une télécommande qui aurait planté ?


----------

